# Dinas Dinlle - Anyone know if this is still OK to Overnight



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

As per the topic, do any of you know if it is still OK to Overnight on the beach road at Dinas Dinlle towards the Airport?

CHEERS


----------

